# Where can I order fish tank like the size I want



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

Dear all 
I just came to Toronto for about 2 years and in dark of everything here coz I have not got a car to go around
I'm wondering if toronto has a place that carries making fish tank ! Actually I wanna order a tank (W:90cm ; D :45cm; H:50cm) and devide it into 3 small tanks with a small tiny net hole at 2 glass devider coz I keep several types of shrimp 
Does anyone know any place carry making a tank like that? Please help me 

Best Regards


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

google miracles 
They make tanks and can deliver I think..


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

You can also try John at NAFB. He has reasonable prices but cannot comment on quality as I don't have one from him. Others on the board will.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Mikeylikes said:


> You can also try John at NAFB. He has reasonable prices but cannot comment on quality as I don't have one from him. Others on the board will.


If those fail, try posting in the hardware buy section. There are users here that will build it for you for a price.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Actually, a 40 gallon breeder is the exact length and width you are looking for. It's just about 8cm less tall. You could pick one up for a lot less money than it'd cost to get a tank custom made. Along with some cheap mass produced glass tops for it. Big Al's usually carries 40 gallon breeders. Should be $50-60.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

there is also a 50 gallon with footprint of 36 x 18 in some places


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I have no experience with this guy but was giving his business card.

primoreefacrylics.com


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

des said:


> I have no experience with this guy but was giving his business card.
> 
> primoreefacrylics.com


not impressed with him. Contacted him twice, spoke on phone discussing my needs. Never heard from him despite promises to call me back.


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

i got my sumps and tanks built by Primo Reef Acrylics he's on youtube.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

There are also 65g that are 36x18x24 like this one...

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=562425486


----------



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

SKurj said:


> google miracles
> They make tanks and can deliver I think..





Mikeylikes said:


> You can also try John at NAFB. He has reasonable prices but cannot comment on quality as I don't have one from him. Others on the board will.





JNSN said:


> If those fail, try posting in the hardware buy section. There are users here that will build it for you for a price.





mistersprinkles said:


> Actually, a 40 gallon breeder is the exact length and width you are looking for. It's just about 8cm less tall. You could pick one up for a lot less money than it'd cost to get a tank custom made. Along with some cheap mass produced glass tops for it. Big Al's usually carries 40 gallon breeders. Should be $50-60.





pyrrolin said:


> there is also a 50 gallon with footprint of 36 x 18 in some places





des said:


> I have no experience with this guy but was giving his business card.
> 
> primoreefacrylics.com





chronzz said:


> i got my sumps and tanks built by Primo Reef Acrylics he's on youtube.





Zidartha said:


> There are also 65g that are 36x18x24 like this one...
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=562425486


thank you so much for your information guys,really useful


----------

